# Lower Unit removal HELP!!



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

I need to change my water pump in my outboard. But I can't seem to get the lower unit off. I youtube'd it but can't seem to find anything else that I'm missing. I know of the 4 nuts, 2 on each side of the unit, and the one just above the prop. Is there anything else that I need to remove? Or is it just the 5 nuts? I tried a rubber mallet and swung like hell, a steel hammer with a tower to stop any paint chipping. Then I lowered the engine and tried to stomp on it and jumped up and down on it. (I'm 6'2" 225lbs) I've got to be missing somthing?:wallbash:

Its a 2006 Mercury 115hp 4 stroke EFI.

Please HELP!!! :help:I want to go fishing tmrw!:thumbup:


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh, and its never been removed before to replace the water pump....still at factory specs


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

did you remove the piecee that holds the shift linkage? guessing u did but asking just in case


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

never mind your motor.is.different sorry bout that


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

You have to disconnect the shift link form the shift shaft. Facing the motor from the side, look under the carbs/throttle body. You will see a linkage that comes from the stbd side of engine, under the carbs area and connecting to a shaft that runs down inside the middle section. Thre is a nut/bot or a clip that holds the linkage. Disconnet it at the shaft and then the engine should drop down. You may need to be in reverse or forward to get to it. 

all you should beed to do is wiggle it. Also drain your lower unit oil before removing lower unit. 

No more hammers or jumping up and down on cavitation plates please.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

oopps 4 stroke nevermind. I have no clue on 4 strokes.


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

yup, that didn't work....just disconnected the linkage anyhow. No workie:wallbash:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you get ALL the bolts out there is nothing else holding it on unless someone used gasket adhesive or someting else causing it to bond in some way. Did you have it off last year?


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Beau F said:


> Oh, and its never been removed before to replace the water pump....still at factory specs


 Never dun:thumbdown:


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont know about the 4-strokes..But What about the little Fin Plate,did you remove that to see if there is a bolt under it?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I think you already removed the trim anode above the prop and removed the bolt hidden in there correct?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I think you already removed the trim anode above the prop and removed the bolt hidden in there correct?


 Yeah,that thing..Whatever you wanna call it,is what I was referring too..It has a small fin on it..


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

If there is a trim tab above prop, pull little plug out of it on top and there should be a bolt there holding tab in place. should not have to beat off foot, a bump and it should fall off. Sorry didn't know Oceanmaster had already asked question.


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

There are no other nuts and bolts connected to the lower unit aside from the prop and prop housing. I removed the zink and the steering trim tab


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Look on the front of the unit toward the top. Many Mercurys have a stud in the front with a nut on it.


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Here are two pics of the lower unit. I have removed evertyhing I could find. The only thing i can think of is that someone put gasket sealer or RTV type stuff on it. I can't even hammer in a tiny flat head screw driver to get a little spaceto pry it open....:wallbash:

I'm going to step back. Have a Jack and Coke and see if the answer comes....:thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

OK....at first I thought it might have to be in a specific gear position (F-N-R). Found a few threads on this subject on other sites. Apparently its a problem with these engines.

http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=345502

http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=518077

The last post on the second link describes the method. Wiggle, blows with mallet, wedges inserted at seams. 

Gotta love these black bitches. I feel for ya bro.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

This guy helped me out:
http://youtu.be/7FKtsJzTXgM
Watch all three videos in order.

He's nicer'n hell, too...he will answer your questions if you ask him. Like the other guy said, you are missing a bolt somewhere. Mercs have a hidden bolt, I think. Don't hop around on it like a trampoline!


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

*water pump*

call me at 850-587-2632 There is a bolt under the trim tab, not the one holding the trim tab on!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

First time I removed my 2 stroke foot, I had to call a friend who had one. Mercury will put a bolt in the trickiest places. You are missing a bolt for sure.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

If you've removed the bolt under the anode then a little rubber mallet persuasion may break it free.


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

TEM said:


> call me at 850-587-2632 There is a bolt under the trim tab, not the one holding the trim tab on!


I'll call you around 9 this morning. Thanks for the help


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Still at a loss....:wallbash:


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Looking at the breakdown, you just have the four studs on the sides and the one under the cavitation plate. What has probably happen is the stud holes has corroded around the studs and holding it tight. Happens if you don't drop that thing every few years. You are going to have to be Michael Jackson and just beat it. Start at the rear seam with a very small wedge like a gasket scraper. Just drive it in and start working the gap wider and wider with other wedges until it drops.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

X2....

Just use marine grease on the flanges and bolts when you assemble. Just a little on the bolts.


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

I went to Harbor view Marine this morning and asked about it. Their head mech tech told me the same thing, he said cosmetic damage will occur but thats about it. I got a ball joint seperator on it right now. I got a little crack in it. And now hitting it with some PB blaster. Still working....


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Beau F said:


> I went to Harbor view Marine this morning and asked about it. Their head mech tech told me the same thing, he said cosmetic damage will occur but thats about it. I got a ball joint seperator on it right now. I got a little crack in it. And now hitting it with some PB blaster. Still working....


You gotta love outboard motors!


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the help and all the sugestions....after the entire day of banging and stomping and whacking and ball joint removal tool and gasket scrapper and screw drives and grease and all the such, IT'S FINALLY DUN!!!!!:clap::clapping::surrender::thumbup:

Ran the engine for about 10 minutes to see if it all went together, had some trouble with the gear shifter but after a few phone calls and about a 12 pack of Bub Light, I got it....

Time to go FISHING!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice. Was it corroded together? What was the issue?


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Ya, completely corroded together. More so on the front bolt by the trim tab. Had to use my gun cleaning kit to help boar out the hole of all the corrosion. Lots of grease when it went back together.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Now remember to do it every year..!!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

I had the same problem on my Mercury 90 HP 4 stroke. Got so pissed off we decided since it was still pissing water strong that we'd pass on the aggravation. We took off the 4 bolts and then the one under the "fin". Were those the only ones you needed off plus the hammering like hell?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Now you got me wondering if i need to drop the foot on my 94 Mercury 200 thats going to be sitting on a stand for another 6 months before going on the V20. It does need a water pump.


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Ruger7mmmag said:


> I had the same problem on my Mercury 90 HP 4 stroke. Got so pissed off we decided since it was still pissing water strong that we'd pass on the aggravation. We took off the 4 bolts and then the one under the "fin". Were those the only ones you needed off plus the hammering like hell?


Ya, that was it. Just 5 bolts and a Butt ton of Pb boaster and patience.


----------

